# looking for uk-17 hok kandy violette



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

I POSTED BEFORE ABOUT UK-17 BUT I CAN'T FIND THE THREAD .I'M LOOKING FOR HOUSE OF KOLOR UK-17 KANDY VIOLETTE EVEN IF SOMEONE HAS THE KANDY VIOLETTE CONCENTRATES TKANKS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FOR CONCENTRATES, YOUR BEST BID IS EBAY


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

if u find somewhere gilbert let me know and I'll do the same for you


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm not a paint guy, but i thought Candyman said they were not going to make that color anymore. or was that magenta?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah i ordered a 4oz out of ard in st louis and hok said it was the last one available....im sure there is more out there just not in a database....in someones cabinet


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

theres a couple quarts of k-17 on ebay... the oldschool cans too! i preffer uk over k but seen jsut thought id throw it out ther for ya


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Nov 16 2009, 12:15 AM~15676843
> *if u find somewhere gilbert let me know and I'll do the same for you
> *


OK COOL


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15707601
> *theres a couple quarts of k-17 on ebay... the oldschool cans too!  i preffer uk over k but seen jsut thought id throw it out ther for ya
> *


YA I SEEN THAT I WENT ON HOK WEBSITE THEY SHOW IT'S AVAILABLE BUT THEY WON'T SHIP IT TO SAN JOSE CAUSE IT'S ILLEGAL HERE


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah, KK17 has been discontinued. My paint rep was able to find me a brand new can at of his other customers shops. Im sure there are more somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 19 2009, 12:53 AM~15711300
> *YA I SEEN THAT I WENT ON HOK WEBSITE THEY SHOW IT'S AVAILABLE BUT THEY WON'T SHIP IT TO SAN JOSE CAUSE IT'S ILLEGAL HERE
> *


 you aint got no one is a different city or state? to buy it for you them ship?


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15718769
> *you aint got no one is a different city or state? to buy it for you them ship?
> *


ya im gonns have to it up one of the usos out of state


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.marketelf.com/product_detail.aspx?id_product=2484
Phone: (480) 835-0971 
just call them they have 3qt left..


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15727946
> *http://www.marketelf.com/product_detail.aspx?id_product=2484
> Phone: (480) 835-0971
> just call them they have 3qt left..
> *


THANKS HOMIE I'M GONNA CALL TOMORROW 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15727946
> *http://www.marketelf.com/product_detail.aspx?id_product=2484
> Phone: (480) 835-0971
> just call them they have 3qt left..
> *


THEY SOLD THE LAST 1 YESTERDAY 
:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 21 2009, 11:01 AM~15737408
> *THEY SOLD THE LAST 1 YESTERDAY
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :thumbsdown: your gonna have to go with a different color now buddy.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Nov 22 2009, 12:43 PM~15745029
> *:thumbsdown: your gonna have to go with a different color now buddy.
> *


hell no fool multi color it is :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15748979
> *hell no fool multi color it is  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15787834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT SERGIO GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 27 2009, 06:54 PM~15800618
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT SERGIO GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

i need two qts also, any body???? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 14 2010, 07:08 PM~16293819
> *i need two qts also, any body???? :biggrin:
> *


i got 4 qts


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16295181
> *i got 4 qts
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16295181
> *i got 4 qts
> *


pm me a price homie


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 14 2010, 09:44 PM~16295742
> *pm me a price homie
> *


did you buy two homie?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16381231
> *did you buy two homie?
> *


he hasnt got back at me


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

I need at least 2 more quarts now


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16381455
> *I need at least 2 more quarts now
> *


are you redoing your monte or something else??


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 22 2010, 09:26 PM~16381505
> *are you redoing your monte or something else??
> *


monte is sold  but i'm working on my 64 been to long on it already :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

I've got most of 1 quart in my cabinet, $20!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16381875
> *I've got most of 1 quart in my cabinet, $20!
> *


sent u a p.m.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16381875
> *I've got most of 1 quart in my cabinet, $20!
> *


did he buy this cause if not im on the hunt now too i tried to tell the customer this paint was no more but he really wants this color so im gonna find it for him


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 28 2010, 11:48 PM~16448144
> *did he buy this cause if not im on the hunt now too i tried to tell the customer this paint was no more but he really wants this color so im gonna find it for him
> *


sorry bro i bought it :happysad:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 28 2010, 11:55 PM~16448212
> *sorry bro i bought it  :happysad:
> *


its all good Homeboy i think i know where there might be enough for both of us


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 29 2010, 12:24 AM~16448488
> *its all good Homeboy i think i know where there might be enough for both of us
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i got 3 extra quarts of uk 17 i size container hit me up if you want it


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Anybody have any pics of this color over black base and purple flake thinking of something for my roof....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Feb 6 2010, 07:46 PM~16534911
> *i got 3 extra quarts of uk 17 i size container hit me up if you want it
> *


pm me how much a quart thanks


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 7 2010, 12:23 AM~16536349
> *pm me how much a quart thanks
> *



x2


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

that monte was sweet i saw u in woodland. iwas going to use that color but i had painted my truck(strawberry wine) candy violet . my 69 i went with candy magenta thinking it would be a little more on the pink side.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

ttt still looking for more


----------

